# Walleye harness blade colors



## fishforfun

I imagine this has been beat to death , but started making my own harness and it is fun. I am new to all this trolling for walleye . So many colors of blades and types but will be trolling mostly central basin and east. So what colors do people most use hate to buy blades that dnt work and waste money ty.


----------



## bountyhunter

I stick with proven colors ,watermelon copper back, has most al ways put fish in the box ,and copper purple.


----------



## Eastside Al

Do a search on here from last year. Should help alot
Also depends on speed. which style colorado or willow blades 
Good luck as it appears the buying blade bug will get to you, lol


----------



## sherman51

I like anything purple and the nuclear green or antifreeze and gale force and a lot of pinks do well. these are my go to colors. I get the nuclear green harnesses from challenger lures by ordering them through fishusa.com I get the gale force and pinks from galeforcetackle.com
sherman


----------



## fishforfun

Thanks everyone


----------



## 1more

Try Backwater Custom Tackle also they have some very nice blades and a pretty good price.


----------



## Gottagofishn

Early in the morning or dark days, darker colors, bright days and after the sun is up good bright colors.... remember, it's only a guideline. But it's a good way to start. Other than that you will see as many opinions as there are fishermen. One guy will swear to chartreuse, the next orange.


----------



## G3guy

Check out Frank's great outdoors. Tons of blades.


----------



## dgodek

To see some specific and effective color patterns, look at the Charter Captains and custom lure painters Facebook pages. They'll show u what's been hot or selling well.


----------



## Outasync

I usually start the day with 3 colors. Gold, silver and chartuse. Let the fish decide what is working. Don't be afraid to try smaller blades over big ones too I've had some of my best days on small blades.


----------



## 1more

That figures, this winter I tied over 100-#6 custom blades but I have a Arsenal of #4-5. Can't ever have enough worm harnesses!


----------



## Outasync

I've also had luck on harnesses with no blades. Just float beads or regular beads. 
I've tied about 100 with size 3 blades and 100 with size 6. Colorado, indiana, and willow leaf.


----------



## HappySnag

fishforfun said:


> I imagine this has been beat to death , but started making my own harness and it is fun. I am new to all this trolling for walleye . So many colors of blades and types but will be trolling mostly central basin and east. So what colors do people most use hate to buy blades that dnt work and waste money ty.


what work best for you?


----------



## Flathead76

My favorite is a # 4 hammered deep cut copper Colorado blade. My next choice would be a # 4 hammered deep cut Colorado blade.


----------



## fishforfun

Well after first year of fishing for walleye and tying my own. I caught most on number 6 and 5 Colorado blades. The best were purple blades and beads with pink beads . The backs were anti pink or antifreeze. Looking forward to next year all ready.


----------



## FINMAN

Big vacation ritual with the nephews and grandchildren. On the first night at the lake I put out a box of assorted blades and a box of assorted beads and let them make their own combinations. I snell the hooks and tie the final loop knot - and of course I make suggestions as to what I would use. Done it for years.


----------



## fishforfun

That's a good way to get them involved. So have you caught any walleye with them?


----------



## FINMAN

Not a lot but it has happened. At some point the kids don't care what fish they're fighting as long as it's a fight. Walleye is a bonus. LOL


----------



## fishforfun

Good pics looks like they are having fun. That's a good way to keep them interested. Wish my grandkids would get into fishing or the outdoors.


----------

